# SVM Stg2 or 3



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi guys, Im picking my My10 car up friday, and i just cant wait for the modding to begin... addicted one would say! anyhow, with all the great deals SVM are doing, i just cant decied what to go for. Before with all my other cars i have bought them, then straight away modded to the max, BUT the GTR is a fair bit more to mod so, Do i just stick with the standard setup and enjoy for a little while...(boring lol)

See im tempted to go for the Stg3 SVM are doing, As over Stg2 its like £400 odd quid extra and you get 80mm Maf pipes etc, and K&n's BUT, i have read threads regarding the Injectors being maxxed out at this stg3, so im all over the place with what to do!???

Should i just do Stg2 inc 102mm exhaust and be happy for the time being???

Any help guy would be gratefully appreciated.

CH.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Run standard for a while, then go stage 2. Then when you need more go stage 4. 

Threads on here will leave you thinking if you're not running stage 5, you're some how missing out. But you'll soon find out on a day to day basis, the car is very capable stock and can be very enjoyable. 
I ran my car stock for 18 months. No regrets.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

If you're considering stage 3, you may as well go stage 4 with 102mm exhaust.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Agree with Rob, go straight to 650r and the superb SVM 102mm exhaust.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Lads tbh, I'd be stretching to go Stg4 ATM.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

I maxed out the stock injectors and intakes with a y-pipe and tune only.

A week later it was in for the full 650R with 102mm exhaust and cir clips.

Just go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Well if you shop around you can possibly get stage 4 performance for stage 3 price


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My advice would be to go to litchfields! But then I would say that.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Why not enjoy the car as standard for awhile, whilst saving abit more to go full whack on the stg4?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> My advice would be to go to litchfields! But then I would say that.


It's getting to the point where your fanboi posts are actually a detriment to Litchfields. Their reputation precedes them. Try posting without using the L word for a change. :thumbup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would enjoy standard car and get used to it and save up for either the SVM560R of the Litchfield stage 4....you won't get the benefit of the mods if you jump straight in and it's a lot of car and power to get used too even at std power levels.

Whilst all the power is good fun the differences between the stages are not huge if you are road driving with the odd track day. The time you can have on the throttle just reduces and reduces as you move up.....for me I think that stage 4 /650r is more than anyone could ever need on the road. There won't be much coming past you unless you ae doing silly speeds:thumbsup:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> My advice would be to go to litchfields! But then I would say that.


I get embarrassed for you sometimes do you get a fiver off every time you mention there name?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No, but if I keep going, that's my angle.

Do you have a black pot in your house?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> No, but if I keep going, that's my angle.
> 
> Do you have a black pot in your house?


I'm nobody's fanboy, I just use who I see fit as doing a good deal and have a good reputation at the time of buying, I would have happily used Litchfields for my gearbox mods but they never got back to me when I asked about clutch upgrades, SVM did and was also a lot cheaper so I went with them, for my engine build I'm using SRD, most my parts come from whifbitz and boostlogic, spread the love I say


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

misters3 said:


> It's getting to the point where your fanboi posts are actually a detriment to Litchfields. Their reputation precedes them. Try posting without using the L word for a change. :thumbup:


Lol +1

To the op i would recommend you message Paul from whifbitz. You might be surprised


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Stage 2 or 3 hmmm might awsell make it stage 4!!!!


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Grimson said:


> I maxed out the stock injectors and intakes with a y-pipe and tune only.
> 
> A week later it was in for the full 650R with 102mm exhaust and cir clips.
> 
> Just go for it :thumbsup:


How the hell did that happen?? i have nor read anything of the sort when applying a y-pipe and map??


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

cormeist said:


> How the hell did that happen?? i have nor read anything of the sort when applying a y-pipe and map??


I guess as his car is 2012 which runs more power as stock


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

misters3 said:


> It's getting to the point where your fanboi posts are actually a detriment to Litchfields. Their reputation precedes them. Try posting without using the L word for a change. :thumbup:


Fair enough. I'll do that.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

GTR at a minimum needs a y-pipe, stage 2 is ample enough and will transform the car, then save up some to go for a 650R conversion in 6 months time!


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> I guess as his car is 2012 which runs more power as stock


Ah, make sense..

Alloy, like your thinking, does Stg2 make that much diff??


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Whoever you get to do it, you need to consider what noise you want and how important value for money is.

Tune only makes a massive difference especially on the 2008-2010 cars and is cheap, plus the 2011 or 2012 gearbox software is smoother. Extra noise from Y pipe is cheap but doesn't add a noticeable difference in acceleration.

Beyond that to make a further difference to power you need to do downpipes, injectors, intakes but the difference in acceleration still isn't much and adds noise. So if you like noise and aren't counting BHP/£ this is a sensible place to go to.

Beyond that then turbo changes put you into the realm of really wanting to strengthen engine and transmission at major cost to get the most out of them.

Personally I've been happy with just a map on my 2009 for 3.5 years and will be for the forseeable future. For road use, unless you want to scare other road uses with suicidal closing speeds, or like to risk your license on dual carriageways where they will feel more like a twisty road due to the speed, I would really think carefully about how much you can take away from an already excellent car from over-modifying it.

Some people like the tuning journey and some are addicted to it. I can respect both, but be honest with yourself unless you have money to burn as modifying this car will eat your cash and the VFM gets massively poor once you've to to about 570 BHP with a custom tune. Back on thread title, SVM are superb though, as are Litchfield and many others. Get what you really want though, not what forum boyz like.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

John. Spot on. :thumbup:


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

thistle said:


> Whoever you get to do it, you need to consider what noise you want and how important value for money is.
> 
> Tune only makes a massive difference especially on the 2008-2010 cars and is cheap, plus the 2011 or 2012 gearbox software is smoother. Extra noise from Y pipe is cheap but doesn't add a noticeable difference in acceleration.
> 
> ...


Haha, This is the sort of post i was wanting, thanks v.much. think Stg2 is the way forward atm.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

It is possible to be happy with that setup, and it is also very easy to sell on the parts and car later. I had 10 different turbos, 6 different engines, 4 different gearboxes, 3 different injectors, 3 different boost controllers, 3 different ECUs, 3 different suspension setups on my Subaru. It was lunacy, you don't need to do that crap with this car, but you can if you are bonkers.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Stage II is a good place to be. I was stock for a year, then stage I for a year. Now i'm stage II a will be for the forseable future. Next step will be aesthetic mods inside and out with a future jump to stage IV likely.

Can't see the point in stage III tbh with the injectors maxing out.


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

cormeist said:


> Hi guys, Im picking my My10 car up friday, and i just cant wait for the modding to begin... addicted one would say! anyhow, with all the great deals SVM are doing, i just cant decied what to go for. Before with all my other cars i have bought them, then straight away modded to the max, BUT the GTR is a fair bit more to mod so, Do i just stick with the standard setup and enjoy for a little while...(boring lol)
> 
> See im tempted to go for the Stg3 SVM are doing, As over Stg2 its like £400 odd quid extra and you get 80mm Maf pipes etc, and K&n's BUT, i have read threads regarding the Injectors being maxxed out at this stg3, so im all over the place with what to do!???
> 
> ...


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> Stage II is a good place to be. I was stock for a year, then stage I for a year. Now i'm stage II a will be for the forseable future. Next step will be aesthetic mods inside and out with a future jump to stage IV likely.
> 
> Can't see the point in stage III tbh with the injectors maxing out.


Yep, the more i hear lads the more it makes sense to go Stg2, you no what its like, i'll pick the car up, give it some, then go (oooh wish it had a little bit more go). Plus the idea of the uber sexy 102mm system is making me drool


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

rfo5 said:


> cormeist said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, Im picking my My10 car up friday, and i just cant wait for the modding to begin... addicted one would say! anyhow, with all the great deals SVM are doing, i just cant decied what to go for. Before with all my other cars i have bought them, then straight away modded to the max, BUT the GTR is a fair bit more to mod so, Do i just stick with the standard setup and enjoy for a little while...(boring lol)
> ...


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

cormeist said:


> With all due respect, i have not heard of Whifbitz in the GTR seen, always thought they were Supra's?


They do lots of cars, Paul owns a GTR and Supra, nice guy.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I would go to litchfields as you have a choice of Cobb or EcuTek and also because their stage 1-4 is cheaper then SVM.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

cormeist said:


> Ah, make sense..
> 
> Alloy, like your thinking, does Stg2 make that much diff??


Yes stage2 is noticeable, your looking at 80/90bhp and similar ftlbs more over stock. It's a good entry level to start enjoying the car more


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Impossible said:


> I would go to litchfields as you have a choice of Cobb or EcuTek and also because their stage 1-4 is cheaper then SVM.


Looking at recent threads I don't think that's the case anymore, SVM look to be cheaper, there 650r is £3950 and you get the gearbox software upgrade with the cobb, litchfield stage 4 is £4249.

SVM stage 5 is over a grand cheaper.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Looking at recent threads I don't think that's the case anymore, SVM look to be cheaper, there 650r is £3950 and you get the gearbox software upgrade with the cobb, litchfield stage 4 is £4249.
> 
> SVM stage 5 is over a grand cheaper.


They do seem to be undercutting Litchfields at the moment which i suppose is good. I do think GTR tuning is overpriced and a price war can only be good for the consumer :thumbsup:

I don't think you can go wrong with SVM or Litcho tbh. I went litcho as i was impressed by their customer reviews and their professionalism. Kev's calmed down a bit recently i think but i didn't think he conducted himself very professionally on the forum a while back. Made the difference in my mind.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

SamboGrove said:


> They do seem to be undercutting Litchfields at the moment which i suppose is good. I do think GTR tuning is overpriced and a price war can only be good for the consumer :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with SVM or Litcho tbh. I went litcho as i was impressed by their customer reviews and their professionalism. Kev's calmed down a bit recently i think but i didn't think he conducted himself very professionally on the forum a while back. Made the difference in my mind.


Agreed on all counts, tuner competition makes it great for us guys, tbh I think GTROC members are very lucky, seems we have some great traders, not so on the supra club, there has been some proper cowboys come and go over the years.


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

as jamie says, there are some excellent tuners on here, time is your friend, before making a final decision, check them all. Having had my car tuned by paul at garage whifbitz, check his website, garage whifbiz, for comparison. Your not far from him, visit him, check his own project, then decide. Btw, I will always recommend good work, and warn against bad.


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

JamieP.... Do you still have your Supra? I saw it on u tube ... Looks truly awesome mate ( sorry to jack the thread )


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

JamieP said:


> Agreed on all counts, tuner competition makes it great for us guys, tbh I think GTROC members are very lucky, seems we have some great traders, not so on the supra club, there has been some proper cowboys come and go over the years.


Agree Jamiep, sooo many tuners to choose from, it can sometimes go over your head.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

64btzlhy said:


> JamieP.... Do you still have your Supra? I saw it on u tube ... Looks truly awesome mate ( sorry to jack the thread )


No, I broke it for parts so I could buy a GTR, hopefully the GTR will be just as awesome soon.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

rfo5 said:


> as jamie says, there are some excellent tuners on here, time is your friend, before making a final decision, check them all. Having had my car tuned by paul at garage whifbitz, check his website, garage whifbiz, for comparison. Your not far from him, visit him, check his own project, then decide. Btw, I will always recommend good work, and warn against bad.


Yhpm mate


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

TBH,

You can get uprated fuel pumps, 80mm intakes, 1000 cc injectors and some IPG filters and a good map from Ben on the Cobb for less than £2000 and fit them for £200......4 hours max and have close to 640 bhp on Tesco 99.... that's the route others and myself went in the first few years of tuning. 

Give it a try and save the pennies for when you really want to go large and enjoy as the ROI is superb:wavey:

After that things get scary


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

John makes a good point, buy the bits and save some cash. You could hit circa 590bhp for fitting a y-pipe, K&N drop in filters and EcuTek remap from Ryan G.

Y-pipe £500
K&N drop ins £115
Labour 1 hour £50
Custom Remap circa £400

Total £1065

LC4 gearbox software another £300 on top.

Anders


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> John makes a good point, buy the bits and save some cash. You could hit circa 590bhp for fitting a y-pipe, K&N drop in filters and EcuTek remap from Ryan G.
> 
> Y-pipe £500
> K&N drop ins £115
> ...


Sorry for semi hijack of thread here but for a Stage 1 tune does the K&N filters make a difference? I would think if it's Stage 2 with full backbox replaced the filters would improve flow but just wondering if it's worth spending on K&Ns on a Stage 1 (Litchfield) tune?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Sorry for semi hijack of thread here but for a Stage 1 tune does the K&N filters make a difference? I would think if it's Stage 2 with full backbox replaced the filters would improve flow but just wondering if it's worth spending on K&Ns on a Stage 1 (Litchfield) tune?


I wouldn't fit the filters without a retune and probably not going to make much difference tbh.

Here Graham's thread which I used as a reference for the above parts, he made 597bhp 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164758-my-gtr-red-my10.html#post1624856


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Sorry for semi hijack of thread here but for a Stage 1 tune does the K&N filters make a difference? I would think if it's Stage 2 with full backbox replaced the filters would improve flow but just wondering if it's worth spending on K&Ns on a Stage 1 (Litchfield) tune?


I would say not worth it. Will likely flow a bit more air but likely to be marginal. Best save the cash and put it towards intakes at a later date.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Anders and Stevie for the advice  It's around £90 on fleabay but I think I'll save it until I decide to go for Stage 2+


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

My advice would be don't always look at the cheapest deal but look at the quality of workmanship, after sales, support etc etc. I've used SVM and RB for mine and they were both superb and I know if there was any issues they would sort it in asap! Sometimes the saying 'buy cheap, buy twice' springs to mind.

Saying that Lichfield or SVM are both excellent. But if that doesn't worry you and if you are on a budget you could get a second hand Y-pipe and Cobb nis006 with tune from GTC (with gearbox software) for just over a 1000 quid!



JamieP said:


> Agreed on all counts, tuner competition makes it great for us guys, tbh I think GTROC members are very lucky, seems we have some great traders, not so on the supra club, there has been some proper cowboys come and go over the years.


Couldn't agree more on that one! I know I've had my fingers burnt!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

also would be good for you to go to a meet and have a listen to some car's and to what peoples experiences have been. 

a lot off crap stays of the forum.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

some of it this tuner war is madness..

Go to your nearest located GTR specialists.

We had a GTR arrive from down south the other day, for gearbox and stage 4.

by the time fuel costs and time is accounted for..

there is plenty of good traders on here..

how about maybe we do a UK GTR tuner map ??

we buy from all suppliers/tuners and dont side with any product or ECU.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> how about maybe we do a UK GTR tuner map ??
> 
> we buy from all suppliers/tuners and dont side with any product or ECU.


I think this would be a very good idea for a sticky! Certainly will give easy access especially to new comers to browse available forum approved tuners...


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Jm-Imports said:


> some of it this tuner war is madness..
> 
> Go to your nearest located GTR specialists.
> 
> ...



don't agree with this at all. Yes fuel will cost more and could take a few hours more to get there and back but if you are messed around or if the job was not done correct and you have to go back and rebook and take another day off to do it, it will cost way more. That is if they accept any fault.

In my experience I've been in contact with 4 tuners and 3 of them let me down. one tuner promised me 5 days in a row I would get a quote for upgrades tomorrow but every day i got a different excuse (still waiting for a quote on exhaust was promised i'd get one in 7-8 days, that was over 4 weeks ago). one tuner all i wanted was a payment method so i could make payment, took 5 days for a reply. one tuner i got an upgrade had to go back 3 times to get it right and still wasn't a great job. Went to L**********'s and everything was done first time, with a quote given to me over the phone, no waiting. since agreeing on an upgrade I have rang up a number of times about advice and feel they haven't tried to sell me stuff and just given me advice.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

which GTR specialists ? dont tell me NHPC lol, PM if you dont mind, so a map would work out well i think then, you never contacted me  am sure we could of sorted you out promptly and effeciently...

i cant see why stage 1-4 cant be done correctly, in our experience its done fairly easy and NO issues,.

when you go beyond these stages then it gets more complex with time frames etc.

we done 3 stage 4s in one day from 830am to 9pm last year..

anyway what am saying is maybe a MAP would come in handy so people can see...


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

nope not NHPC and not you either.  could add you too and it would be 5 tuners as i got the endless bonnet kit from you. But you were great, sent payment details, I made payment got updates and was delivered as expected.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

I messaged kev from svm regarding upgrades. Nothing back as of yet but he has time to put pics of the hulk pissing about in the snow.

Maybe he's rolling in it and doesn't need my custom. I'll be going else where


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Sinth said:


> I messaged kev from svm regarding upgrades. Nothing back as of yet but he has time to put pics of the hulk pissing about in the snow.
> 
> Maybe he's rolling in it and doesn't need my custom. I'll be going else where


Best to Email Kev or Amar mate. I get replies back from Kev faster than most in the trade. I think i am labelled as the worst! LOL

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Sinth said:


> I messaged kev from svm regarding upgrades. Nothing back as of yet but he has time to put pics of the hulk pissing about in the snow.
> 
> Maybe he's rolling in it and doesn't need my custom. I'll be going else where


I personally work every waking hour and answer guy's back within hrs normally.
I put my heart and soul into these cars and all customers that know me 
Know they can talk almost 24/7
You only have to look at my postings,and replies late at night/weekends

Sinth if I mist you somehow,, I apologise, I have read I replied to you on Friday on the Stg 5 posting

I know my company can offer the very best 
Ryan has posted my email address, Anyone on hear can call direct
01952 583917...Any event we shouldn't miss you guys out

I seem to remember asking you what size pipes and filters you had.
Let me know your number or PM direct email and ill see if I can make up

Sometimes the Forum isn't always the direct route 
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Got to agree with that.

You can't rely on a pm through a forum to expect someone to get in touch. If you really want someone, pick up the phone.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Got to agree with that.
> 
> You can't rely on a pm through a forum to expect someone to get in touch. If you really want someone, pick up the phone.


Like in the old days!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

the forum is used heavily to attract customers and products and services are advertised here. tuners should be checking their pm's on a regular basis and most will have notifications sent to their emails. every time they visit the forum they get a notification that they have a new pm. how much easier can it get.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you Adam
It has been my wish to unfold the conversions (stages 1-5) In a Menu format "listing"
To make pricing and what you get Up front, saving everyone time!
Over the weekend I had over 20 enquiry's Due to the conversions being listed, I think I may have missed sinth out 

I did try and answer some from questions on the threads on Thursday and Friday.
Always guys If you haven't had a Reply, Send a PM or Directly call me.

Sorry again if we have left anyone out, every customer comes first  I will try and improve
kk


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

a year or so ago, i wondered whether to sell my first black r35 as it was coming out of warranty and get a new one or go down the modding route....so i rang around some tuners, i already had stage 1 and y pipe....now i wont mention who it was....but when i was talking prices on the various options, the cavalier attitude to a few grand here and a few grand there put me off massively....i was left wondering if they were so cavalier with their own money because they were certainly trying to be with mine.....ended up selling and buying a new car....since sold that.....but have a 62 plate inbound now.....perhaps i ll have another go with the tuning side of things.

j.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Impossible said:


> the forum is used heavily to attract customers and products and services are advertised here. tuners should be checking their pm's on a regular basis and most will have notifications sent to their emails. every time they visit the forum they get a notification that they have a new pm. how much easier can it get.


To be fair, you don't know how many questions are being thrown at anyone via pm. It's very easy to work through a sequential list but once you reply to someone you get the inevitable reply pm. You can end up having 20 different conversations with lots of different potential customers and not see the wood for the trees, with new pms arriving as fast as you answer the old ones.

That's why I prefer a phone call. You get each person dealt with and answered in one go.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

great response Kev. Can you or amar also respond to my email i sent a few weeks ago regarding an exhaust.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> To be fair, you don't know how many questions are being thrown at anyone via pm. It's very easy to work through a sequential list but once you reply to someone you get the inevitable reply pm. You can end up having 20 different conversations with lots of different potential customers and not see the wood for the trees, with new pms arriving as fast as you answer the old ones.
> 
> That's why I prefer a phone call. You get each person dealt with and answered in one go.


Phone is good but not always an option for some people if they work long hours.

I like email as I have a record of all prices and parts quoted for, there is never any confusion with email, with a phone call things can get forgot.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> To be fair, you don't know how many questions are being thrown at anyone via pm. It's very easy to work through a sequential list but once you reply to someone you get the inevitable reply pm. You can end up having 20 different conversations with lots of different potential customers and not see the wood for the trees, with new pms arriving as fast as you answer the old ones.
> 
> That's why I prefer a phone call. You get each person dealt with and answered in one go.


good point but a lot of us have a query or question out of hours and with a message you dont have to wait for both people to be available at the same time.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Impossible said:


> great response Kev. Can you or amar also respond to my email i sent a few weeks ago regarding an exhaust.


Hi yes We actually both Remember you 
A price was mentioned to you £1650+vat for the 102mm complete exhaust and silenced Y pipe Fitted (with life time warranty)
on the 16/12/2012
No worries Prices are Held "Even allow a little more discount when packaged"

Mohammed, If you would like to reserve either a 102mm or 90mm at these 
prices please email (the Demand has been high)Although still slightly confused why yuou havnt been priced! as the Prices are out there!
The 90mm is £100 cheaper same warranty and quality 

You can Email up to 11pm 7 days ( I am keen lol)
[email protected]otmail.com


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

As i was upgrading other parts I was trying to squeeze in the 102mm into my budget. I sent amar an offer and he said he would get back in a few days.

Amar "We are happy to supply you the exhaust but I wont be able to get a price from my couier until the 2nd of January I can then let you know if I am able to offer the exhaust at the deal you have offered."


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Im home now still at work Lol 

Sounds like he was trying to hard Lol
seriously if you had the lions share of the deal in your hand shipping cost is a small detail. 
£20=£30 maybe? for value and performance I promise you you can't beat

Give me a PM if you would like too order, there isn't a comparative on the market!
4 the money he offerd. I'll post out 4 £20 
kk


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

it had nothing to do with shipping and i dont know where you got this idea from. I sent an offer and was promised id get a response over 2 weeks ago. 

Dont want to hijack this thread so please can you or amar respond via my last email.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Kev, whilst on the subject, can you please either pm or post the weight of the 102mm system.

I am loathed to get rid of my lovely superlight akrapovic system, but am intrigued by the volume claims of the 102mm set up. The weight is the only thing that is concerning me.

Actually, I'd also like to know if it will fit with standard tips?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Back to OP. 

640 BHP available from your own garage with a bit of DIY and mapping support.

Just go back over the last three years for under £2K....It's your choice but i wonder why all the early pioneers suffered the pain for you to make the same mistakes. 

640 bhp will keep you happy for a month or two then...........YOU MUST use the tuners as engines will blow above this.

Spend a little and enjoy a lot before you get sucked into the dark side:thumbsup:

PS: no Gbox upgrades needed at this level or clutches!!!!! just intakes, pumps, injectors and a map oh and use GOOD fuel


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Kev, whilst on the subject, can you please either pm or post the weight of the 102mm system.
> 
> I am loathed to get rid of my lovely superlight akrapovic system, but am intrigued by the volume claims of the 102mm set up. The weight is the only thing that is concerning me.
> 
> Actually, I'd also like to know if it will fit with standard tips?


i already asked and it wont fit but amar said something could be done via some modification. this was for my11 tips.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Kev, whilst on the subject, can you please either pm or post the weight of the 102mm system.
> 
> I am loathed to get rid of my lovely superlight akrapovic system, but am intrigued by the volume claims of the 102mm set up. The weight is the only thing that is concerning me.
> 
> Actually, I'd also like to know if it will fit with standard tips?


*Adam already answerd You !!! Look in the best ex post!!*

31kg

and no the 102mm system uses larger tips,we could modify tips FOC if you purchased a system


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Phone is good but not always an option for some people if they work long hours.
> 
> I like email as I have a record of all prices and parts quoted for, there is never any confusion with email, with a phone call things can get forgot.


+1. When it comes to quotes, prices or promises I would normally prefer email. That way at least you have some form of written confirmation - something which you can read back just to make sure everything's in the right place.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Impossible said:


> it had nothing to do with shipping and i dont know where you got this idea from. I sent an offer and was promised id get a response over 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Dont want to hijack this thread so please can you or amar respond via my last email.


Hi this is getting Impossible Lol
If you said Amar was waiting for shipping cost, and ive given it in @£20
and i have given the System cost @£1650+vat i;m at a loss Lol


Can you Email your Request @
[email protected],com let me get to the bottom of it 4u
within 24hrs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Regards KK


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for the weight kev, sorry I missed the previous answer.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

why cant you talk to amar or check your emails in stead of me having to tell both of you separately and remind you of stuff. I cc'ed you in on all my responses to amar dont know why he didnt cc you into his reply's. 

My offer was probably far fetched but a simple yes or no would have been great. 

at the same time of trying to get a quote from you I rang JM carbon and made an offer on some side skirts was a bit low so he counter offered I accepted and a few days later the sideskirts were with me. nice and easy.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Just to throw in my experience, at the beginning of December I emailed Amar about some concerns over the way my car was performing. I had a 650r conversion done by them in April last year. Nothing too bad, but it wasn't like it should be. The biggest mistake I made was including in this email a request of a rough price for stage 5 as it was something I was thinking about for the spring this year.

What it turned into, it seemed, was like dangling a dead fish in shark infested waters. It seemed like a high pressure sell to get rid of a customers stage 5 kit on their car to me there and then. My questions regarding my car concernes were of no interest. One of them was the simple question "my cobb says my trammision ID is LC3" so, seeing as I had 2011 software and LC5 loaded in April, I was asking if this was correct. It was well over a week and 3 emails asking for the same answer and their engineer still hasn't called me to this day.

I almost got an answer to my problem on one of his sales emails one day nearing Christmas....it said pop in and we'll take a look. Clearly 220 miles is not a simple pop in which I had already indicated in my first email to him that I couldn't do otherwise I would.

I did manage to get a log to them and he briefly mentioned that it was fine but maybe a tad rich and they will get Ben to tweak. That along with the fresh (freezing) weather we had had was causing the symptoms.

Promises to call me were broken, I even sent an email for him to "forget it - I will speak to Ben direct and pay for the tweak" and he sent an email back starting with "Firstly my Apologises, I very much pride myself on customer service and for it to be first class. Yes sales are important but so is customer satisfaction." In the email, yet another promise for his engineer to call me regarding the LC3 issue and a promise to get Ben to tweak and return a map.

Still nothing.....oh...another couple of days pass and i get "Sorry been in and out of the office all day today, I will speak to Ben in the Morning and Call you tomorrow, will try and get a tweaked map from him for your car."

Still no call. Its been 6 weeks since I first contacted.

I will speak to Ben myself and pay him direct.

Sounds like they are in Chaos or cant cope to me. I told Amar that whilst I understand sales are important, customer service should not be overlooked for existing customer....especially ones that have spent thousands and are looking to spend thousands more.

Think I will go see Iain.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting. Helps newbies like me with a decision on tuner choice when the time comes...

Mart.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Just my 2p.....I pester Amar at anti social hours with most likely stupid questions and he always gets back to me in a timely manner. When my alternator failed and I broke down on Sunday 23rd Dec in the evening I called Amar and he sent the flatbed to recover the car from the M42 and the guys worked on it over Xmas to have it ready for me first week of the new year. That's super customer service IMO! 

I find a call is often the best route to get questions answered and then follow up with an email to confirm (if Amar hasn't already sent me one!). I guess when your shop is as busy as the pic below you're doing something right despite not always being able to keep track and answer everyone's questions......more over if you had correspondence by PM / email and it dries up, has the internet made us all so anti social that picking up the phone and having a conversation with some one has become so daunting?...the irony being you're probably PM/emailing from a browser on your bloody phone!!!! :chairshot  :smokin:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

not really i tried phone, forum pm and email.

4 different days on the phone i had an excuse why i didnt have a quote. A also told amar thats no problem if you cant get one tomorrow just let me know when you can as it will save us both time. but each day he told me it would be tomorrow. after a few days i told him to just email me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Apologises*

It seems that there are some customers that are unhappy with a lack of contact that they may not have received from me.

I apologise for this over sight, It is always my best interest to provide customers with first class service, but it does seem that certain areas have been over looked. I have many happy customers so it disappoints me to hear comments like the ones that have been made.

These will be addressed and I offer my apologises once again to anyone whom is not satisfied with my level of service.

Regards

Amar


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Boo hoo

Some of you need to MTFU

Pick up the phone, send an email?

People are busy it's not personal lol


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

andrew186 said:


> Boo hoo
> 
> Some of you need to MTFU
> 
> ...


:chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MTFU - classic!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

as5606 said:


> Just to throw in my experience, at the beginning of December I emailed Amar about some concerns over the way my car was performing. I had a 650r conversion done by them in April last year. Nothing too bad, but it wasn't like it should be. The biggest mistake I made was including in this email a request of a rough price for stage 5 as it was something I was thinking about for the spring this year.
> 
> What it turned into, it seemed, was like dangling a dead fish in shark infested waters. It seemed like a high pressure sell to get rid of a customers stage 5 kit on their car to me there and then. My questions regarding my car concernes were of no interest. One of them was the simple question "my cobb says my trammision ID is LC3" so, seeing as I had 2011 software and LC5 loaded in April, I was asking if this was correct. It was well over a week and 3 emails asking for the same answer and their engineer still hasn't called me to this day.
> 
> ...



hey Andy, please feel free to directly shoot me a message [email protected] yourself and anyone are very welcome to contact me anytime with any questions, datalogs, concerns, easier to send to me direct rather than Amar.

If you look in 'show current map' under tune you will see which engine map has been flashed and which transmission gearbox map. the AP will also show details in settings about which is your original TCM map, in your case MY10 LC3.


ben


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Ben, much appreciated. I didn't even know you did SVM's maps until Amar mentioned them sending you mine just before Christmas. I was only going to speak with you personally if I couldn't get anywhere with SVM as I didn't think that would be fair. My car was setup and tuned by SVM and that is who I paid so I thought it unfair to come direct to you for help.

I'm in talks with SVM now and may hold fire on a tune up just right now as weather is crap / 36 month service / MOT / warranty etc due in a few weeks.

Thank you again for your kind offer and I may be in touch


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

alloy said:


>


From experience, once you have a workshop that looks like that. Your time/personnel and customer management has to be reviewed, updated to meet greater demand. Otherwise that picture will be a thing of the past. It's not an easy thing to do, but it only takes a few negative posts for a lot of hard work to be undone. This isn't a hating post. Just an observation after being through the same thing and getting caught up in the cars rather than the customers.


----------

